# Degassing on a budget



## JoshDivino (Aug 23, 2012)

Well today I learned how to effectively degas your wine fully for a very low cost, and thought I'd relay the information. After using a paddle made from a clothes hanger with a drill... This was a big step up, with up stepping up the cost. I bought a brake bleeding kit from Harbor Freights for 22.99 (on sale now!) Very simple to use, you just put the vacuum pump into your stopper and pump the handle until the pressure reaches 22 then keep it there for 15-20 minutes, after that let the pressure lower to 16 and keep it there for about a half an hour.


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 23, 2012)

I bought a 12 volt air compressor from HF for 8 dollars for use as a vacuum pump to transfer wine to and from carboys and fermentors. I did this as I don't want to hurt my back. I took the motor out, cut the inflator hose, took a brass 1/4 inch barb and JB welded it over the intake hole over the pump. It works great. I have been using it to degas also however, I do not have a gauge on it so I don't know what vacuum I have. 

May have to get me that bleeder while it is still on sale. If you want info on the pump for transferring, PM me.


----------



## Danml (Aug 27, 2012)

JoshDivinoCan I ask how you came up with the numbers. I'm not questioning them just want to know how well these numbers work and what got you to them. I went out yeasterday and got me one of the bleeders from harbor frieght, don't have anything working right now so it will be awhile before I get to use it. 

Thanks, Dan


----------



## JoshDivino (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes! I read a guide on how to degas with a brake bleeder, they were suggesting a 20-20 (pulling at 20 HG for 20 minutes) I found that that wasn't quite enough to pull out all the gas, I stayed at about 24 for 25 minutes before my carboys were no longer bubbling. It does depend on your fruit base, yeast, and a handful of other things! Best of luck!


----------



## robie (Aug 27, 2012)

JoshDivino said:


> Yes! I read a guide on how to degas with a brake bleeder, they were suggesting a 20-20 (pulling at 20 HG for 20 minutes) I found that that wasn't quite enough to pull out all the gas, I stayed at about 24 for 25 minutes before my carboys were no longer bubbling. It does depend on your fruit base, yeast, and a handful of other things! Best of luck!



Good point. Each batch of wine is a little different. One may degas at 18, the next won't do much until 20 or 22.

With the brake bleeder, I would fashion myself an overflow container out of a heavy sided small jar, lid and some hoses and couplers. This will keep the wine from being sucked into your bleeder. 

Just make sure to use a gauge, because you just might be able to pull more than 22 and possibly employed your carboy.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 1, 2012)

OK, I ordered one of these and it arrived earlier today. Problem is, the parts smell so badly of petroleum that I'm afraid to bring this thing anywhere NEAR my wines. Am I being paranoid? Anyone else have similar experience? So far, I've soaked all the tubes and plastic pieces in Oxy Clean for about 30 minutes. And I've now had them soaking in soapy water for about two hours, changing the water about every 30 minutes.


----------



## JoshDivino (Sep 1, 2012)

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, I ordered one of there and it arrived earlier today. Problem is, the parts smell so badly of petroleum that I'm afraid to bring this thing anywhere NEAR my wines. Am I being paranoid? Anyone else have similar experience? So far, I've soaked all the tubes and plastic pieces in Oxy Clean for about 30 minutes. And I've now had them soaking in soapy water for about two hours, changing the water about every 30 minutes.



I used mine right away, it's just the lubricant on the handpump, my wine turned out great and no poison yet


----------

